# Car and Driver test shows impressive mpg for Cruze TD



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's definitely impressive...considering that engine is 2 liters, an automatic and NOT a CVT (usually don't get super high MPG numbers), and automotive journalists tend to romp on the pedal quite a bit.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish the diesel would have been available in 2011. Impressive numbers from such a small engine and a heavy car.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I wish the diesel would have been available in 2011. Impressive numbers from such a small engine and a heavy car.


I'm trying to imagine what kind of mpg they could get with a slightly smaller version of this engine in a Sonic. And the car would be able to get out of its own way, too.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Eugene_C said:


> Also, I'd forgotten there is no spare with the car.


Only time I can think of needing a spare in the last 10yrs is when I blew out a side wall, on my trailer--with bias ply tires.
Even with a spare on long trips I take a 12v air compressor and tire plug/tools.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> Only time I can think of needing a spare in the last 10yrs is when I blew out a side wall, on my trailer--with bias ply tires.
> Even with a spare on long trips I take a 12v air compressor and tire plug/tools.


Last time I "needed a spare" I actually needed two. I hit a chunk of metal and concrete that was on the freeway at 70 mph and blew out both tires on the driver's side of the car. Had to call for a flatbed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

iKermit said:


> I wish the diesel would have been available in 2011. Impressive numbers from such a small engine and a heavy car.


Now, just imagine what would be possible with the (a) smaller 1.7L turbo diesel, (b) in an Eco weighted (~3,000 lb) chassis, with (c) a 6-speed manual transmission*!
*


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> Now, just imagine what would be possible with the (a) smaller 1.7L turbo diesel, (b) in an Eco weighted (~3,000 lb) chassis, with (c) a 6-speed manual transmission*!
> *


YUP. They are losing quite a bit of sales because they won't offer the M6


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Now, just imagine what would be possible with the (a) smaller 1.7L turbo diesel, (b) in an Eco weighted (~3,000 lb) chassis, with (c) a 6-speed manual transmission*!
> *



There's a 1.3 Eco diesel Aveo in Europe that supposedly gets 80 mpg on the highway. Not sure what the transmission is, though:

2012 Chevy Aveo Diesel gets extreme MPG, but what about the U.S.? - Top Speed


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

iKermit said:


> YUP. They are losing quite a bit of sales because they won't offer the M6


GM does not think so, just ask them!

I heard once that the Cobalt coupe was selling at a 20% take rate but that is not enough to bring out a Cruze coupe either.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

iKermit said:


> YUP. They are losing quite a bit of sales because they won't offer the M6


I totally agree.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think they eventually will. Just think for a second if they brought out both transmissions at once there would only be free advertising once(road test, magazine and new paper reviews, ect). Now when a year later they release the ECO-D manual everyone will be talking cruze again. 

If one compares eco manual with eco automatic hwy MPG numbers there is a 3MPG difference. Now if the Diesel manual got 3MPG better than the diesel automatic that would put the car at 49MPG hwy rating. Imagine now if they did a bit more engineering they might be able to squeeze that up to a 50MPG rating, yet another reason they might be holding off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They brought out the manual in LT Cruze trims a year later.

Maybe they're waiting for an even more aerodynamic Cruze to hit that 50+ EPA MPG rating with a MT diesel. Now that would be something worth spending extra for - and probably pretty fun to drive like a TDI Golf is.

The current Cruze is an old (2008-ish) platform. There's a lot more that could be done to hit high MPG numbers by significantly changing the car. Hopefully it's not as ugly as some of the spy photos.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Being able to advertise 50 MPG on the highway would be a coup. The only other car on the market that even approaches that is the Prius (original styles) with it's 51 MPG rating.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If they bring out the diesel in a mt I will be buying one hopefully before the next lordstown meet then we would see what her mpgs really are.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

